# Ft Morgan Beach Surf Fishing



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Last week I had my first opportunity to go snapper fishing this year and as we came out of the mouth of Mobile Bay, I saw a couple of dozen boats anchored close to shore east of Dixie Bar and there must have been an additional 3 dozen people surf fishing. My question is, what were they fishing for? My first thought was pompano but it seems too late in the year for them. Are speckled trout or redfish or flounder plentiful along the beach surf there this time of year? Great site, thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarpon and sharks too


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

They are fishing for spanish and bull reds


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lots of big jacks out there.


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you catch these from the surf? I have gone down there a few times, but I think I may be getting there too late. What time of day works best and what's the best bait to use?


----------

